# My R33 GTS-t with RB26 engine and sequential box at Anglesey GP circuit yesterday



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

My pitiful, in the sticks "broadband" connection means uploading to You Tube is appallingly difficult due to dropped connections, but someone else is having a go. In the meantime it's at http://www.newbury-house.com/anglesey.flv


EDIT: Now also at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJAXprzIytA

Car details: R33 GTS-t two wheel drive Skyline with RB26DETT engine on twin Garret 2860-10 turbos on ported stock manifolds. Stock throttle body set up, no AFM's, on MAP sensor system. ECU is Motec M800, closed loop on dual wideband sensors. Tomei 280 degree cams, ported head, stock valve sizes. Steel crank, Arrow rods, Tomei cooling channel forged pistons.
Tractive sequential dog box, LSD is OS Giken with custom ramp angles, clutch is OS Giken triple plate. Suspension custom Eibach double adjustables, Eibach springs, Chris Wilson uniball suspension arms. Engine build, gearbox installation and development, chassis set up and development by Chris Wilson [email protected] Mapping by Dave Rowe : EPS Motorsport - About Us . Driven by : Chris Wilson, nervous passenger : Jane Wilson.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just spent about 8 minutes downloading the file and couldn't open it!


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Sorry about that, it took two hours to upload from here  Will try converting to an .avi tomorrow, instead.


----------



## deep_space (Jan 27, 2010)

some bloody fantastic driving there!!!! i want your gearbox 
LOL at shitroen
and caterhams need to learn how to use their wingmirrors!!!!


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just spent about 8 minutes downloading the file and couldn't open it!


Download VLC Player ... ? And it will play it .


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> Download VLC Player ... ? And it will play it .


Probably quicker for me to drive to Chris' house and watch it on VHS

I'll possibly have a try with your suggestion tomorrow, I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Now how did he know I still have a cathode ray tube TV and VHS? Spooky........


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds quality is really bad....shame. What do you think of the gearbox?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

At last, got to watch it! Looks a nice circuit and I really like the sound of that gearbox.


----------

